# Part# for O2 sensor adapter



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Finally figured out my rough running fuel consumption issue. It took some time, but I got the O2 sensor to break loose...but it came out with an adapter....while serperating/unscrewing it from the adapter, the threads stripped....so now I'm in need of a part # for the adapter so I can pick one up


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

And it looks like its this part...hopefully I can find it in Calgary tomorrow
part# W0133-1631917-OES oxygen sensor nut


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

A few years ago, my old O2 sensor did the same thing while I was trying to replace it with a new one.

I drove the truck (noisy) to a local exhaust shop. They got a new one welded in, and charged me less than $20.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah that's an option I guess...Im going to hit up a few parts stores and see if I can find one first....I'll post up my luck tonight.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try this oem pt# 20607-P6500 hope it helps


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*UNBELIEVABLE*

So after hitting up 4 parts stores, I ended up going to Nissan expecting to pay at least $20+ for it.....$12 from a dealership parts department.... Thanks for the replies, hoping this fixes my putt putt issue!


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Got it installed, running great again and ZERO codes...pretty easy fix if you have all the parts haha...


----------

